# Secret places with awesome nail polish deals!



## hiheather (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone else have a place they visit often that has insanely good deals on polish or heck even any makeup in general? The hair salon inside my Wally World has past OPI collections buy 1 get 2 free. I take advantage every time I walk buy. Today I picked up 6 polishes for $19. I love finding little deals like this or little shops that run these deals.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone else have a place they visit often that has insanely good deals on polish or heck even any makeup in general?
> 
> The hair salon inside my Wally World has past OPI collections buy 1 get 2 free. I take advantage every time I walk buy. Today I picked up 6 polishes for $19.
> ...


 0.0 oh my gosh. I need to go check out the hair salon now.... how did I not know about this??? Sally's beauty supply usually has awesome deals on polish. if you can find them, the cirque de soleil polishes and lashes are BOGOfree. I've found color club for .99


----------



## hiheather (Mar 8, 2013)

I got a ton of Orly and China Glaze polish on sales at Sally's for like $1.99.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 8, 2013)

I usually get my polishes at Target, and they generally have a number of them on clearance.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually get my polishes at Target, and they generally have a number of them on clearance.


 my target hides all their clearance beauty stuff; I can never find it!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my target hides all their clearance beauty stuff; I can never find it!!


 They always have it on the endcaps at my stores. Super easy to find.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They always have it on the endcaps at my stores. Super easy to find.


 Same here. My bf wondered why I would go around the whole perimeter of the store, but rarely through the aisles. I finally had to explain to him that. I was clearance shopping. 

Chain drugstores usually do end of season clear outs in July and December to make way for the fall and spring resets. That's the best time to buy clearance makeup, ESP in December when the specific brand is on bogo for their weekly sales.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They always have it on the endcaps at my stores. Super easy to find.


 Some are on end caps, some aren't. I found a bunch of NOPI polishes once back in the PJ's. They just hide them all around.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Some are on end caps, some aren't. I found a bunch of NOPI polishes once back in the PJ's. They just hide them all around.


 Weird.

At my stores they're all on the endcaps in the health/beauty section. But then again, my stores are also uber organized, and unless customers move products, they're always in the absolute right spot.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 10, 2013)

My Target has all the clearance polish with the regular polish just giant red tags hanging out that say CLEARANCE.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weird.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Target has all the clearance polish with the regular polish just giant red tags hanging out that say CLEARANCE.


 Yeah, I think they just like to hide stuff... lol even with the clothes, when the 'juniors' clothes go on sale, they move the sale racks to the little maternity section. I have a nice big target, it's just that the clearance stuff is almost never near the items section. 

I WISH my Target just kept it all around each other. Maybe they hope you'll pick up some clearance nail polish while you're looking at PJ pants, lol.


----------



## thehellwithit (Mar 11, 2013)

i need to check out the Walmart salon for the OPIs. I do like JcPenney's, buy 2+ for $6 each.


----------



## Kattzzz (Mar 12, 2013)

TJ Maxx, Burlington Coat Factory, Marshalls all have polish!!  My stores are usually severely picked through, but I did get a NOPI 2 pack for $5.99 last night.  And they also had Sephora OPI as well.  Today I got 5 polishes from Sallys (4 China Glaze and 1 Orly) for $19.  The China Glaze were from past collections and on clearance, but at $3, it's too hard to pass up!!


----------



## thehellwithit (Mar 19, 2013)

LVX polish is on sale on hautelook right now, through thursday: http://www.hautelook.com/event/29671


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Mar 19, 2013)

I love going to Sallys when they have their 50% off the red ticket price sales.  I always make a beeline to where they keep the nailpolish, LOL!!  When I was there this weekend I got 2 China Glaze from the Cirque du Soleil collection- Bend Over Backwards and Def Defying.  They were on clearance for $4.49 and they were half off of that!  Awesome deal! (I am wearing Bend Over Backwards and OMG I love it.  Soooo many compliments on it today!)


----------



## Christa W (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Lots!!!  There are 4 stores near me and one day I went in the closest one had the entire first 2 Kardashian Nicole by OPI collections $1.00 each.  I got about 10 Sally Hansen Complete Salon polishes also $1.00.  That same week I found stashed behind the cotton balls 2 packages of Essie Good to Go and one of No Chips Ahead top coats $1.00 each as well as another 6 or 7 Essie Polishes.  They had the entire Sally Hansen magnet line (a few stores had 2 colors, the other stores had more etc) for $1.80 each.  They sell OPI for that much too if they have it.  I got the 2011 Breast Cancer pink crackle like 2 weeks ago for a $1.80 or $1.60.  I buy other stuff there too for $1.00 they had Sinful Colors Polar Opposites so I bought two bottles, Julie G Christmas polishes etc.  If you don't mind waiting it's a goldmine.  Revlon polishes are packed 2/2.00. I am patiently waiting for Girly to be there one of these days.  That's how I got Heavenly.

Dollar Tree often has surprises.  I got a ton of Milani polishes there last week.  They have also had Sally Hansen Insta Dri's and nail treatments.  I have purchased a few Sinful bottles too at $1.00 each.  I live in Florida so I have a Beall's outlet store where I started getting all my Color Club sets.  There or Ross.  I found a pack of Sally Hansen Prisms at Ross for $4.99.  It's all about the deals for me.  I like finding things that I don't have to pay much for.  I like the OP will buy from my Walmart SmartStyle Salon.  I got 3 of the Mariah Carey Liquid Sand polishes for $9.00 total.  

K-Mart has clearance polish often too.  The one by me is a few miles away but I scored Nicole by OPI Selena Gomez Spring Break collection for I think $1.74 each.  They had tons more polishes including Milani for around a dollar but I ran out of cash. Target is a big one for me as well.

I do like when my drug stores run promos.  But for the most part it's the off the wall shopping stores I get my biggest scores at.  TJ Maxx, Marshall's and Tuesday Morning have held some gems for me but it's really hit or miss.  I seriously LOVE Big Lots for nail polish.  The past week has been pretty blah but I have more than made up for that in the past.

Oh and of course like some of you I love Sally's clearance polish.  I just recently went in every other day until they put the textured polish on clearance and went in the day they had buy 1 get 1 red tag polish.  I scored all 3 of the rest of the collection I didn't have and 1 of the missing holographic PLUS Orly Sparkling Garbage and Pretty Ugly all for like 12 bucks.  I think I had a 15% off for spending $25 the month before too.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 24, 2013)

Big Lots right now as some Sephora by OPI for $1.80.  I have gotten 4 shades so far.  Also today at Dollar Tree I picked these up.  Dollar Tree also has a lot of the Sally Hansen magnetic polishes from both collections.


----------



## feemia (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big Lots right now as some Sephora by OPI for $1.80.  I have gotten 4 shades so far.  

Thanks for the tip.  I picked up 7 of them on the way home from work today.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for the tip.  I picked up 7 of them on the way home from work today.
Glad I could enable help.


----------

